

What the Heck is Research Anyway? - p4bl0
https://hardsci.wordpress.com/2011/12/20/what-the-heck-is-research-anyway-a-guest-post-by-brent-roberts/

======
chalst
I'll upvote this because the question is worth answering , but the answer is
far too complicated, since the writer assumes that all research is not just
scientific, but also empirical psychological research that is conducted in a
certain way.

Research is the activity of trying to find out things that other people might
want to know.

Research is worthwhile if you do find things out that you communicate to other
people, and some of these people find your results useful.

